# My new 585 -head tube fork issue?



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Just received my 585 in colors team white Its a real beauty and i am really happy i went with a look for my new bike and it is at the same time my first venture into the carbon frame universe. 

However, as i have had fork/head tube bearing issues with past bikes i really need some assurance from you gyus/girls running 585's that mine is ok. First, it seems that i have a 1-2mm gap between the fork and head tube - is this normal for 585? Secondly, on one side of the head tube base it looks like a fork crown race is build into the frame but not fully covered by paint - could this be an indication of something wrong with the whole head tube assembly / fork assembly. You see i am really reluctant to race the bike if i its a security issue on the other hand i couldnt bare having to return the bike after all this waiting...... - but then again maybe its just me being hyper sensitive to fork issues given my past experiences.

hopfully the pics upload ok.

cheers,
ezzy


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Are those Look cages? They "look" a lot different than any Look cages I've seen before. Is the bottle entry/exit point lower down on the cage than on most carbon cages - more like a traditional non-carbon cage? What is the height from the bottom of the cage (where the bottle sits) to the top of the outer "guard rail" (i.e. the side of the cage furthest from the frame) holding the bottle in? Thanks.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes they are look cages. I was also expecting a different type look cage and had never seen this type before. The entry point is really low and it is "slit" open in the middle section away from the frame alowing for real easy removal of the bottle. Also on the lower cage screw some rubber is attached for greater friction with the bottle The height from bottom to top of outer guard rail is 75mm.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

What is the deal on these cages? If we order them thorugh an LBS, what do we have to ask for to ensure we get this type of cage and not the (older?) models? Are they very secure in holding (large - 750 ml or 25 oz.) bottles? What is their weight?

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you have a bunch of small (5 mm?) spacers on the bike? If so, perhaps you'd be better off with a smaller number of bigger spacers for the same total height.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

ezzy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just received my 585 in colors team white Its a real beauty and i am really happy i went with a look for my new bike and it is at the same time my first venture into the carbon frame universe.
> 
> ...


The gap sounds about right and should settle a little after a few rides.

Does the paint on the crown race look like overspray? Even if it is I doubt it would create a problem.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Do you have a bunch of small (5 mm?) spacers on the bike? If so, perhaps you'd be better off with a smaller number of bigger spacers for the same total height.


its the spacers that come with the bike - i think 2*10mm and 3*5mm. i instructed the shop to fit all of the spacers (cutting the fork as high as possible) in order for me to decide where to cut the fork later - i only had it for 2 days and will have my first ride tomorrow


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

hairscrambled said:


> The gap sounds about right and should settle a little after a few rides..


ok - ill wait and see Do you have a 585 and is that your experience? 



hairscrambled said:


> Does the paint on the crown race look like overspray? Even if it is I doubt it would create a problem.


its strange because this "crown race" is only clearly distinct on one side of the head tube (the side in the photo) - on the other side of the head tube it becomes indistinct and is part of the tube as such. Maybe its just a sloppy paint job - which i in any case would expect to have quality control at the look plant discover?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

ezzy said:


> ok - ill wait and see Do you have a 585 and is that your experience?
> 
> 
> 
> its strange because this "crown race" is only clearly distinct on one side of the head tube (the side in the photo) - on the other side of the head tube it becomes indistinct and is part of the tube as such. Maybe its just a sloppy paint job - which i in any case would expect to have quality control at the look plant discover?


New headsets settle a bit. I'd see what it looks like after a few rides. My '06 585 has a smaller gap. But its been ridden.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry no photo.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Can't upload -


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

hairscrambled said:


> Can't upload -



Here's mine -


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

BEAUTTTIFFULLL!!!

IM loving those CAGES! hehhe


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

ezzy,

How about a close up of those cages?


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

the pic of your 585 crown race is a bit blurred - have you got one thats sharper? Id really like to see that - Thanks! I guess my question is: do you clearly see a distinct crown race at the bottom of your head tube or not? I just want to figure how its supposed to look - visible (like in my pics and on the right side of my head tube) or invisible (fully covered by paint and smooth transition to head tube like on the left side of my head tube - no pic uploaded of left side)


here's two shoots of the the cages


----------

